# Cousin Dave is killin em!



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Yes he is....I started a thread in Gen Pop about it on Sun....seems if I am not talking about a shoot and it isn't Vegas it doesn't get talked about lately :zip: 

dang on chewies aren't good for nothin' :chortle:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yes he is....I started a thread in Gen Pop about it on Sun....seems if I am not talking about a shoot and it isn't Vegas it doesn't get talked about lately :zip:
> 
> dang on chewies aren't good for nothin' :chortle:




You should know by now that chewies don't want to discuss poor shooting on thier part or how a spottie is now taking the toys in thier sandbox.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

I wish the pot was still good for K50. Chance said he's going back to Open Pro b/c the money isn't there for K50.

How's Dave at yardage judging?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Dave is ok at judging yardage....he just doesn't shoot enough unmarked 3D to be good enough at it anymore....he used to shoot Semi Pro and I THINK Pro back in the 90s on the old ASA trail.....

Dave has more time to practice then everyone on the 3D trail but maybe Hopkins.....if he wanted to get good at judging he could do it....but he probably likes to shoot too much other stuff and fish too much to really do 3D full time.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

JayMc said:


> How's Dave at yardage judging?


Good enough for sixth a couple (3?) years ago at the Florida ASA. From what I understand he didn't put a whole lotta work into it.


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

I wouldn't get carried away on Dave's "killing them". He just barely won the KD class and his score wasn't significant in relationship to the UD shooters and Levi shot one target left-handed to boot. This is not intended to be derogatory towards Dave, but unless he wanted to spend a tremendous amount of practice, he won't be in a class with the top 3D boys. Of course he can shoot competitively with all of them, but it is a truly different venue when you jump in with Levi, Darren, Jeff, etc and when you can't get significantly more 12s shooting KD than the UD shooters, you will be in trouble. By the way, the KD shooters shot exactly the same targets that the Open Pros shot. That said, he did well and could do well in 3D, but without a lot of effort, he isn't going to be a contender at the top level, just like the 3D guys don't usually find themselves at the top of the field archery scores.


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

He's two for two in his class. I figure that's alright... :darkbeer:


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

*ud*

thats probally the only reason he wouledent be on the winning end he might not win the guessing contest !!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Gotta remember that Dave doesn't confine his competitions to just within the borders of the US of A! He is a WORLD CLASS archer and competes all over the world...and that includes the FITA's, IFAA, and other outdoor competitions all over the world.
Thus, I don't figure that Dave is "willing" to take the time away from those world-wide major events to stay in the USA and compete 3-D for the outdoor "season".

IF he did decide to take the time....he has plenty of it....and would do just fine. He is a true competitor and would do what it takes to excel at 3-D...IF HE WANTS TO. I honestly believe that if Dave WANTED to put his emphasis upon 3-D as his top priority in lieu of World Target Competitions, he would be up at the top of the heap within 6 or 7 months or less. Yes, IMHO, he is THAT GOOD!

However, I would also bet that his contract with Hoyt also involves his competing outside of the USA in major WORLD competitions, and World TEAM competitions.

I also know that some of the other "Pros" contracts are a bit more specific as to which "venues" they want said Pro to place a higher priority on as well. It isn't always left up to the shooter to pick and choose either.....

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

I'm a 3D'er :mg: dave has shot consistently about 20 or so up above the open pro class. Me personaly i am a big Levi fan but i do believe Dave could easily hang with the tops in Open Pro. Someone as talented as he is usually doesn't have a problem excelling at anything. 3D is huge so we might just see more of old Dave on the foam. Besides, from what i've been told by some killer 3D'ers is if you be great at 3D then hit the field tournaments. Can make up for an 8 with a 12 or 14 in field.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

bclowman said:


> I'm a 3D'er :mg: dave has shot consistently about 20 or so up above the open pro class. Me personaly i am a big Levi fan but i do believe Dave could easily hang with the tops in Open Pro. Someone as talented as he is usually doesn't have a problem excelling at anything. 3D is huge so we might just see more of old Dave on the foam. Besides, from what i've been told by some killer 3D'ers is if you be great at 3D then hit the field tournaments. Can make up for an 8 with a 12 or 14 in field.


Bclowman,
I don't understand your last sentence...I think you mean to say you CANNOT make up for an 8 with a 12 or 14 in field?

One thing I will say again about the top echelon 3-D shooters.....they have an ADVANTAGE over a "spottie" in a "sudden death" one arrow for all the marbles shoot off! Top 3-Der's do this every weekend and it is old hat to them....field shooters aren't used to "tie-breakers" very often on field rounds, so they don't get a dose of that pressure.

Seems that sometimes back a "psyche job" was tried by a top target shooter at Vegas against a top echelon 3-D shooter with the mention of all the money on the line...the 3-D shooter came back and said something about "that is peanuts, I shoot for twice that amount every weekend out on the 3-D circuit." :wink:

IF Dave or Reo chose to get better at 3-D...there would be no stopping them....but....they are obviously content to piddle with 3-D...and compete on a larger WORLD SCALE and to represent their country WORLD WIDE as opposed to staying in the USA and only competing here.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

That statement was correcty identified as a comment from the 3D shooter who then won the shootoff against Dave (at Vegas if I remember correctly) after Dave had commented to him something to the the effect that this was the most he (Dave) had ever shot for.

I doubt that Dave would ever make the move to 3D as his benefits are too great in his chosen venue. He would have to give up the "world tour" to be seriously competitive in 3D. The shooting is just too different, dependent upon unique skills that demand daily practice in large doses. He has on rare occasion shown some skill in the ASA Open Pro class, but not often nor near the top echelon. He certainly has the basic shooting skills to be a top 3D pro.

It is much more likely to see a 3D shooter become competitive at the upper echelon of the spot game - much easier to do so as they are already top notch shooters.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Agreed, Roger.
We both know exactly who that was, too, haha.

Of course, most of this reason Dave isn't likely to give up the amount of time needed for 3-D more than likely revolves around two important things:
1. The nature of Dave's shooting contract with HOYT and perhaps his other sponsors. I know for a fact that many shooters are specifically "signed" for certain competitive venues or given events during the year. Shooting in that type of venue is specifically why they are on staff.

2. There are only so many weekends and tournaments during the outdoor season. Thus it is next to impossible to avoid conflicts and for a shooter to try to do both 3-D and World Tour/Target events at once; and be competitive at top echelon in both at the same time.
Next to impossible, in fact. That is the nature of the beasts and is impossible to change.

He and several other of the World Class target competitors have the means and the capability...but I don't think they'll be for giving up the world travelto compete and represent the USA in the near future at all, just in order to compete in USA confined 3-D events. They'll just continue to piddle in the 3-D when/if they can, but keep their concentration on those World Class outdoor events and wherever that takes them.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## geezer047 (Mar 11, 2007)

Well, we'll see what he does next year cause I think he's already shot his way out of the K50. He'll have to shoot unknown if he shoots. Anyway, any of the top shooters, no matter what class, knows what it takes to win. If they take the mindset to win in a certain field its just a matter of time till they rise to the top.
Charlie


----------

